# Looking for a Eulogy



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm looking for a eulogy or last rights clip for a burial scene. Something in latin would work also as no one would know what there saying.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there was a thread started here where some posted out latin eulogies. RIKKI posted some in general halloween-latin phases tombstones. try going into search to find them. coal miner's ghost posted some in the same thread. Herman Secret posted some in the same thread. 
a little different direction but cool. maybe you might want to use sometime, go into -www.upenn.edu/museum -it has write like an egyptian


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry, dont know of an audio clip of one, but i will search


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks, and I am looking for a sound clip, Ideally just voice but I'll take what I can get...does not have to be long. something like the standard "we commit this sole to the earth.... or ash to ashes dust to dust...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, sorry, i guess i didn't read the clip part. mine i mentioned isn't a clip, just writings.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hmmm.*

Trying to think of a movie with a burial scene. Only one comes to mind so far, Amadeus....
I will think on it some more.
Rip the chapter to Mpeg.
Load in video software and export as a sound file.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm still looking, Hoping for a short sound clip of something read at a graveside burial. 

If you have just the text that would work and I could get a voice over if need be.

Thanks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

In the last 10 minutes or so of "Mary Shelley's-Frankenstein", Aiden Quinn is reading a sort of eulogy to Victor Frankenstein from the bible.
I don't know if that would work for you or not. Just a thought.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

It's not a eulogy, but you could use the spoken last 30 seconds of the song by the Guess Who, "Hang On To Your Life."



> They gaped upon me with their mouths as a ravening and a roaring lion.
> I am poured out like water, and all my bones are out of joint.
> My heart is like wax. It is melted in the midst of my bowels.
> My strength is dried up like a potsherd, and my tongue cleaveth to my jaws,
> And thou has brought me into the dust of death.


I edited it out of the song last year to use with some spooky music that I burned to a CD just for my own amusement.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Might be able to help*

heya scareisburg,

I have the first chapter of Revelations in Latin as an mp3 i found for you. If you want, i could mix something up for you, with organ music, make it sound like a funeral service? or if you just want the audio clip, let me know how long you want it cause ill have to edit it down for you. its like 4 and a half minutes. let me know.

EDIT: I threw this together real fast..wasnt sure if this is exactly what you were looking for.. but might help. http://www.hauntershollow.com/media/spokenlatin.mp3


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Dave, I'll have to see if I can find a copy of that movie

RRGuy thats some pretty weird lyrics I guess I never paid much attention to them, Might be too strange for the haunt

Lone, thats great you can't tell if hes reading the bible or selling used cars. I only need 30 sec or less and with out the background organ. Still would like to have an english version but this will work as the back up plan.

Will keep looking or is that listening


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

one year i had a friend sing some of the lyrics from a prince song. dearly beloved we are gathered here together to celebrate a thing called life. afterlife that is, where the sun never comes up day or night. when i said night the monster popped up out of the coffin. the rest of the song was not useable for the haunt. but the first part was very good.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have been fond of this, it is from _Cemetery Man/Dellamorte Dellamore_:

Death, death, death comes sweeping down.
Filthy death, the leering clown.
Death on wings, death by surprise,
Failing evil from worldly eyes.
Death that's born as life succumbs,
While death and love two kindred drums
Beat the time to judgment day.
An actor in a passion play,
without beginning, without end.
Evermore.
Amen.


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

Chopin's Funeral March MP3 can be downloaded from amazon.com for less than a dollar. There are several perfomances, but I like the one by Pavlina Radoslavova (here). If you have even a cheap mic on your computer, just say whatever words you want yourself, then use some sound editing software to put the two together. I use CoolEdit, but I hear Audacity works just fine for that kind of thing, and you can download it. If it has some sound filters, do some echo chamber stuff with your voice.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My favorite burial scene is from House of 1,000 Corpses. They play a slowed down tape of Alistair Crowley reading one of his poems. I have a file of it if interested. It's not latin though...just creepy sounding.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Death thats a good one. 

Halloweiner, send it on, I'd rather have english then latin Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here it is the way it sounded in House of 1,000 Corpses:

*Aleister Crowley "The Poet" Octave Lower, Slowed, No Intro*

*Aleister Crowley "The Poet" Original Octave & Tempo With Into*


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

How bout this?? A man reading revalations?

4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download 16122__Incarnadine__sinister_preacher_reading_revelations.wav


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out my site Discount Voice Overs - Home - Professional Voice Overs at discount prices. I make custom voice overs for haunts. I can make you one. My prices are available on the site.


----------

